# Coffin Sit Up Video



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

This is the link to my coffin sit up prop. Not to shabby.

http://www.discountvoiceovers.com/Video/Haunt08_CoffinSitUp.mov

I need to refasten the head. I'm thinking fill it with Great Stuff to keep it from spinning. I used PVC cement but it immediately came undone. Does anyone have any better ideas of how to fasten the head?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like it when his head spins around. Awesome prop man!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree with DT! When I saw his head twirl around I laughed pretty hard. That thing sits up with a lot of force!! Nice job on that. It'll definitely startle people!

Try filling the head with great stuff, or using epoxy or liquid nails. Also, corpsing the blucky may help keep the head stationary. I've never had a blucky with a head that loose, so I'm just tossing ideas out...


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I kinda agree with deathtouch, but I know what your going for. Looking good!

I think great stuff will work because its very sticky when wet and then dries solid, and it doesn't just dry around stuff, it really dries onto it (well chemically cures I mean).


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Holy Sh!T what psi you running it at thats alot of force, looks awesome though but sounds like alot of air is escaping


might have to make something like it


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I totally burst out laughing. He's AWESOME! I love the faceplant at the end.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I think he should just keep spining.. hes sweet..


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

yea it really sounds like its leaking


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

That was just my test run. I have some tweaking to do. It was leaking. I added a release valve which I don't think I need. 
The Blucky is too small for the coffin. I really need a full size Bucky in there. This will do for this year.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

well if you want a bucky you can get one in time = P but u might need to go real cylinder if u are going to use a bucky just because the screen door closers shaft is easy to bend, and should prolly make a metal frame because the pvc will break easily but you could enforce it by putting wooden dowels in the pvc


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Lotus said:


> well if you want a bucky you can get one in time = P but u might need to go real cylinder if u are going to use a bucky just because the screen door closers shaft is easy to bend, and should prolly make a metal frame because the pvc will break easily but you could enforce it by putting wooden dowels in the pvc


please use a real cylinder-check e-bay your going to take your eye out


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

pyro said:


> please use a real cylinder-check e-bay your going to take your eye out


DON"T YOU DARE USE eBay, eBay is mine


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

The video wouldn't work for me.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

You need to install QuickTime player. It is a free download from Apple.
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool! I agree... great stuff would be the way to go to keep that head from flying off.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I figured out why the air was leaking. I had the solenoid on backwards. Works great now.
Still haven't secured the head yet.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------

